# Pivot firebird 2022 test ride?



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Has anyone test ride firebird?
Have you compared it to the other Enduro? 

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## LVLBTY (Jul 15, 2020)

There's a whole thread on this in the Pivot section on this board.


----------

